# E-Cube - DIY Zero Energy House Kit



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This concept just popped up on Springwise. The house comes pre-fab in kit form and can be assembled without special tools. 

http://www.solardecathlon.ugent.be/en/

It is a bit industrial looking to me but I have always liked the concept of pre-fab. Not to put framers out of work but it just seems to make more sense than building from a pile of sticks and stones left on the site. And it doesn't have to be ugly. Take a look at the book, _Prefabulous_, for example. An architect friend in Holland does not understand our archaic system of home construction at all. He send CAD drawings to a factory and beautiful prefab components are delivered to the job site ready to assemble with super insulation and all the plumbing and electrical in place. Since its cheaper, clients spend more money on interiors and tradesman to do finishing work.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

sdsester said:


> An architect friend in Holland does not understand our archaic system of home construction at all.


He probably also doesn't understand our weather, geography, or "progressive" zoning issues.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

if i recall, there is a blog on greenbuildingadvisor.com about that whole decathlon event. cubes are the ideal shape, from an energy standpoint. as for prefab, it will get more popular here in the near future. "pre-fab" still carries the stigma of a 1960's trailer. i've seen the framing up of a few nelson homes (no affiliation to them, so i don't get paid or laid for saying this), made in canada, and i was impressed w/ the accuracy of the walls, windows, etc. i don't care for their use of osb, but that is debatable. on youtube there are vids of some european factories, and if a company GAFRA about their workmanship, there is no reason they can not build a super quality house and ship it out.


----------

